# Torla. Spain



## silvermount (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi All 
I'm travelling to the Ordesa National Park in the Spanish Pyraneese in June and want to base myself in Torla.
I have been googled maps of the approach roads and notice there are some tunnels on the approach roads from Biesca 
I'm driving a Burstner 690 and wondering is anyone has taken a camper to Torla and encountered tunnels which seem on google to be quit narrow?

Many thanks 
dermot


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

*Torla, Spain*

Hi Dermot

We took this route to Torla and Ordessa a few years ago (ie over Col de Portalet and then east from Biesca). At the time we were driving a low profile Rapido (6.05m long, 2.23m wide and 2.63 high). No problem with the tunnel width although I doubt if there was enough room for a similar sized vehicle to pass coming the other way. But that is not unusual on mountain roads! I would have no hesitation in taking our current Rapido A-class that way.
I hope that helps.
On a completely different note we found the few shops in Torla to be very poorly stocked. So if you are planning to spend time there it would be best to stock up well on food etc.
Have a good trip.

Colin


----------



## silvermount (Apr 7, 2008)

hi Colin
thanks for the info and the tip to stock up. Any suggestions for campsite in this area.

Regards Dermot.


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi Dermot

We stayed at Camping Ordesa, which is about half a mile north of the village centre on the road heading towards the gorge. It is quite a large site in the grounds of Hotel Ordesa and you can look them up on the hotel website. Didn't investigate any others; I have a feeling we were aware in advance that some might not have been open til July. Refreshing my memory by looking at the CC guide I see reference to narrow pitches and trees overhanging the access track which make manouevring a bit awkward. Otherwise OK.

Colin


----------



## silvermount (Apr 7, 2008)

Colin
Many thanks again. 
I have had a look at the route over the Col Du Portalet to Biesca from France and it looks like a lovely drive. and encouraged by the number of campers caught on the Google camera. Is'nt technology wonderful?
I have spotted that camp site on a general site search, surprised by the the July opening.
Heading off in end May 

many thanks again

dermot


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I travelled this route in 2001 from Biescas to Ainsa and with a top box on my height was over 3 meters. this is from my log:


> In September 2001 we drove down from Calais using the route via Rouen to Bordeaux before using country roads to cut across to Pau and then taking the N134 and the D934 to climb up the Pyrenees to the Port del Portalet. The weather was at its best and the views stunning as we ambled along the descent to Biescas where we took the very narrow and tortuous N260 to Viu near Broto. Here we night stopped before setting out again in ideal weather for Ainsa where we stopped for lunch. We were only managing to average 20 miles per hour and it was here we decided we had had enough of taking a big vehicle along narrow mountainous roads and we decided to take the main 'N' road to some of our old haunts on the coast.


It can be done with care. There is one very bad section on the climb up to Portalet, very narrow, low wall on the right with overhanging cliffs on the left. (I think this is on the approach to Les Eaux-Chaudes)I lost my wing mirror on this section. There is a good pull off at the top where you can stop and admire the view and if you are lucky there will be vultures in the sky. The tunnels on the N260 should not be a problem unless you meet oncoming traffic.

Some pics attached

peedee


----------



## silvermount (Apr 7, 2008)

Peedee
Many thanks for the info and Pics on this area of Spain, I'm looking forward to the trip now and even better the walking in the mountains.
I will watch the roadside cliffs and drops as where you suggest, I have had the mirror removal experience in the past mine was three years ago in the Picos De europe Along the Hermes Gorge .

I also note you put some info on a campsite in Broto not far from Torla so may give that a loo also

many thanks again 
Happy trails


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Your welcome. The campsite was >Camping Viu< you cannot miss it. The entrance is off the N260 and it was a good clean campsite.

I notice on Google Earth The parking area at Portalet is now much more developed but there does not seem to be any changes in the road, perhaps a few more laybys and that is all.

peedee


----------

